
HP begins selling its Jet Fusion 3D printer - dismal2
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3071035/emerging-technology/hp-begins-selling-its-jet-fusion-3d-printer-says-its-50-cheaper-10x-faster-than-others.html
======
sfwwolvw
Expected a consumer machine.

